# [HARD] Kmix no tiene master de volumen, solo PCM

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenos dias.

Tengo una placa de audio integrada. es una Via VT86xx, resulta que compile correctamente los modulos y segui la guia alsa. Tengo forma ahora de controlar el volumen, pero solo el PCM/CD/BEEP. Me gustaria tener control de volumen para Master y PCM por separado, pudiendo utilizar ambos. 

En alsa.conf tengo un alias snd_mixer_oss a snd_pcm_oss que creo es lo que esta haciendo que no tenga un master para poder controlar.

Utilizo Juk para reproducir musica, el control de volumen de este no es el PCM y no se corresponde con el control de volumen que tengo, todo parecia que Juk al subir y bajar volumen esta modificando otro control que Kmix no ve. 

Tal vez para muchos esto no sea una molestia pero para mi es un problemon.

Tienen idea que puede estar causando esto?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Coghan

No hace mucho, intentando dejar el kernel con lo mínimo indispensable me paso algo similar, la tarjeta de sonido era una HDA-intel y la solución paso por ver que módulos desactivé, creo que los tiros pueden ir por este:

```
[*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser (NEW) 
```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias. Lo verifique y esta incluida esa opcion.

La idea es sacarla o dejarla? 

Gracias Coghan.

----------

## Coghan

La idea es dejarla, todo esto lo digo un poco de memoria, la controladora de sonido intel es del sobremesa y ahora estoy con el portátil y es diferente. Me acuerdo que también tuve que probar con varios codec como el realtek, marca todos como módulos y luego ve mirando cual es el que carga el núcleo, luego ve descargando uno a uno y verificando que canales desaparecen del mezclador.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Revivio este hilo.

No me es posible funcione el Master, solo PCM lo cual me complica la vida, estoy con ganas de comprarme una placa de audio por que la verdad no tengo forma de controlar los distintos programas con PCM, necesito ese Master para dar maximos a los sonidos.

Les paso informacion. Aclaro segui la guia alsa y compile el kernel correctamente, segun la guia.

Alsa.conf

```

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_dummy           1582  0

snd_seq_oss            24819  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5788  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46006  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            33746  0

snd_mixer_oss          12926  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_via82xx            19799  0

snd_ac97_codec        110320  1 snd_via82xx

ac97_bus                1218  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_mpu401_uart         5664  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            18098  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5681  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_hda_codec_realtek   258362  1

snd_hda_intel          21173  8

snd_hda_codec          56587  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5762  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                69174  7 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17514  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm

nvidia               9601987  38

snd                    54770  28 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6015  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7101  3 snd_via82xx,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

lspci | grep Audio

```

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

```

----------

## Coghan

Estás usando la versión de alsa 1.0.21, prueba con la 1.0.23 que está en ~arch.

----------

## pelelademadera

no me acuerdo como lo solucione... tube un problema similar con una placa pci... era un envy24, pero la solucion estaba en un foro de ubuntu

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

No vengo a aportar una solución masticada..

Lo que si vengo a aportar es mi vivencia con el mismo problema, el cual solucioné (si mal no recuerdo) creando un fichero en mi /home/ llamado .alsasrc o algo similar. Esta información la pudé conseguir en un foro de linux.

Los tiros tienen que ir por ahi, ya qué, hace poco, tambien controlar el volumen de mis altavoces 5.1 haciendo algo similar. No me aparecian los controles de volumen de todos los altavoces, y creando un fichero .alsasrc en mi home, con el contenido que pudé conseguir, ya tengo todos los controles de mis altavoces.

Lo siento por no dar una solución más explicita, espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias a todos. Voy a ir probando un poco de todo o todo junto ja.

Zapa, el archivo me parece que es el .asoundrc. ¿Zapa tenes lo que hiciste a su momento? ¿No verdad?

Aca el link

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc

Voy a compilar el nuevo alsa, a ver si soluciona algo. 

Aca encontre otra guia, parece hablar del problema puntual que tengo yo. La copio por si alguno de los que hizo esto se acuerda algo.

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/How_to_use_softvol_to_control_the_master_volume

Gracias de antemano a todos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Les comento las novedades.

Compile le version 1.0.23, la version del driver del nucleo es la 1.0.21 por que esa no la actualice.

Segui la guia http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/How_to_use_softvol_to_control_the_master_volume

Genere el fichero /home/pablo/.asoundrc con el siguiente contenido

```
 pcm.softvol {

    type            softvol

    slave {

        pcm         "VIA"

    }

    control {

        name        "Master"

        card        0

    }

}

```

La cuestion es que nada cambio, todo sigue igual que antes. 

Les muestro mi alsamixer

```

                          

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                                                │▒▒│                  │▒▒│       │▒▒│                                          │

│                                          ┌──┐       ┌──┐       └──┘       ┌──┐       ├──┤       ├──┤                                          │

│                                          │OO│       │OO│                  │OO│       │OO│       │OO│                                          │

│                                          └──┘       └──┘                  └──┘       └──┘       └──┘                                          │

│                                                               38<>38                35<>35     53<>67                                         │

│                                      <  Master  >Headphone     PCM       Front        CD        Beep         

```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Compañeros! Alguien me podra ayudar?? Re necesito ande esto.

----------

## ekz

Yo tengo el Master siempre a 100 (aunque puedo cambiarlo), y mis controles de volumen (applet de audio, mplayer. etcétera) controlan el canal PCM.

Alsa.conf

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Saludos

----------

